# Bee(?) removal



## nation99 (Aug 3, 2021)

So, I'm entirely uneducated about bees/wasps and I guess I'm not even sure if what I'm dealing with are bees. I have an area where I need to do some repairs and there is a "paper" nest about the size of a grapefruit with an opening near the bottom that is roughly 1.5" in diameter. There is a great deal of activity and the bees(?) look to v=be about 3/4" long.

I don't want to spray it and kill them all. I wondered if it is safe to knock it down at night and force them to re-build elsewhere. I know that I have sprayed wasp nests at night in the past, but do you think I can safely knock this down. Or what other suggestions might you have so I can get at the area to perform my repairs?

Thank you!


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

I would never knock a wasp hive down night or day. Like me, they wake up annoyed before they have had their coffee and I think their stingers work perfectly well in the dark. The only way I have been able to get rid of a wasp nest is with a spray, others might have a better idea.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Ive done at night, hit it with some soapy water, knock down with a shovel & stomp it until flat


----------



## nation99 (Aug 3, 2021)

ursa_minor said:


> I would never knock a wasp hive down night or day. Like me, they wake up annoyed before they have had their coffee and I think their stingers work perfectly well in the dark. The only way I have been able to get rid of a wasp nest is with a spray, others might have a better idea.


So, do you think these are wasps?


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

nation99 said:


> So, do you think these are wasps?


Yes, sounds like a wasp nest.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

The wasps this year in our area are so bad you cannot find spray in the stores, everyone is sold out. I have had to deal with 5 so far and I have a few more that are in places that are hard to reach. I am going to have to leave them until it freezes, and warn the grandkids to stay away. I hit one the other day with the string trimmer, needless to say the trimmer was left in the dirt as I hot footed it out of there. For my bees though, I really need to get rid of them.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

I think they are hornets. A football shaped nest with a small opening at the bottom.
You could use a red light flashlight and put a plastic bag around it. Then cut it off and relocate it or put it in a tank of water.


----------



## nation99 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks to all for your input. Sounds like I just need to spray it down at night.


----------

